# Young male cat wanted (Michigan)



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm looking for another cat! Prefer a young (under 2 years) male, neutered, not declawed, good with other cats, housebroke, good health, ORANGE TABBY A BIG PLUS!.

Got a great home for him, indoor/outdoor privileges in a country setting.
My other male tabby needs a playmate - the younger the better so he can be an uncle!

Contact me with de- tails (get it?) if you can help. 

Yes, I know about local shelters, but thought I might help someone out here first.


----------



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

WHAT? NO REPLIES??!!!


----------

